# Belching/Fatigue



## 23233 (Feb 5, 2007)

Hello All-I'm a 25 year old male battling GERD for the past 3-4 years. I first went to the doctor complaining that could not stop burping. She prescribed Nexium. It seemed to help a little at first. Since then i've been on protonix and now and I'm on Aciphex. The burping is still persistant, even when nothing is in my stomach. I always keep Pepcid AC on me in case of a flare-up, but even now that doesnt seem to be working.Sometimes I feel faint because i cant get a burp up. My latest problem is after working out (lifting weights, cardio) i am completely drained and feel loopy and unalert, along with the burps. This has NEVER happened before. I was always able to work out and feel fine afterwards.I was wondering if anyone had these symptoms and if there is anything that can be done or has anyone had any success treating this with other remedies?


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I always have a little belching every day, but not too bad. I do wonder, though, whether exercise is playing a role in making your symptoms worse. Here's a WEBMD link for you:http://www.webmd.com/solutions/heartburn-r...le/fitness-tips


----------



## 13885 (Jan 2, 2007)

I burp constantly and my husband always jokingly says "you burp worse than a truck driver"! It becomes especially bad when I lie down for bed and sometimes the best solution for me is to have my DH pat me on the back like you burp a baby. What a relief! Our bed is already elevated up on blocks, I'm on Nexium twice a day and Pepcid at bedtime and I don't eat anything 3 hours before I go to bed but still I have thse terrible burps. I also get bad burps when I'm hungry.My former GI doctor blamed the burps on gas an was not very sympathetic.Sorry I don't have any solutions for you but maybe it will help to know you are not alone.


----------

